# 1980s Cushman Trackster



## Nikson

so lets try a different route, I thought... 






Not sure of the year, the owner said it was 1980s... LOL...

Former Deschutes County Search & Rescue machine, was used/maintained/redone/worked on - by actual user/owner of the machine.  Apparently they had a fleet of 5 in the whole group, until they got "old" and got replaced by ATVs on tracks.

Machine runs well, might need a bit of adjustments here and there, but nothing major.  I've inquired about the replacement tracks, since these seems like wont do too well in the deep snow (McLaren tracks at $700/ea plus S&H).

Factory engine was replaced with a KOHLER V-Twin (if I'm getting it right) 25HP motor, and single exhaust setup.  Fan was also added for hydro-fluid radiator with a dedicated switch for the long /idle operations.

Lets get some snow already here... 

p.s. once I bring it into the garage, i'll snap some more pictures for anyone interested.


----------



## Nikson

Tracks by McLaren...

Seems like they got good knobs for better traction


----------



## clairpierce

I restored one a few years ago. I used the 24 hp honda. I liked the machine. the only complaint I had was it was soooo slow, only about 10mph tops. I had the fiberglass hardtop. As far as I know they only used the omc 2 stroke. unless the owner did a engine swapp. You can get about any thing you want for then. There was a guy in northern california that has stuff. Find him on line. Clair


----------



## Nikson

clairpierce said:


> I restored one a few years ago. I used the 24 hp honda. I liked the machine. the only complaint I had was it was soooo slow, only about 10mph tops. I had the fiberglass hardtop. As far as I know they only used the omc 2 stroke. unless the owner did a engine swapp. You can get about any thing you want for then. There was a guy in northern california that has stuff. Find him on line. Clair



Yep,

The engine was replaced by the previous owner, and seems to run fine at this point.  

My only concern at this point are the tracks...


----------



## clairpierce

Nothing wrong with a Kohler. you can get stock tracks or complast. but if that is the pics of your tracks they have been replaced and should be in good shape. Calir


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the original equipment tracks sucked they also made longer tracks I think it was mcclarin. the draw back most people complained about was poor performance on the 4 stroke conversion you can get a higher ratio ring and pinion to make your pumps more efficient I here it works well that way. the Cushman puts down about the same footprint as a snow trac at about .60 psi I have a manual for the trackster still  think.


----------



## clairpierce

I had the new stock tracks I had no complaint. I think the aftermarket track is better(more grip) you can have the stock 9 tooth sprocket of the stock 7 tooth sprocket. mine had the 9. you can get the gear change but it is quite expensive. It was not recomended to me because you can only do so much with 24 ponys. Clair


----------



## Nikson

clairpierce said:


> Nothing wrong with a Kohler. you can get stock tracks or complast. but if that is the pics of your tracks they have been replaced and should be in good shape. Calir


 
Thats a picture of the new McLaren tracks


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the one nice thing about the trickster is it's all terrain mud snow and rocks. they are slow and there are a lot of cautions one has to heed when operating on steep slopes. the steep slopes part that caused me to abandon the project and get something larger like the snow trac.


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> the one nice thing about the trickster is it's all terrain mud snow and rocks. they are slow and there are a lot of cautions one has to heed when operating on steep slopes. the steep slopes part that caused me to abandon the project and get something larger like the snow trac.



I would treat the Trackster more like a snowmobile... than a snowcat...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here is one I redid a couple of years ago put a 27 hp kohler twin in it a the 
McClaren tracks. 

Also put a utv blade on it


----------



## mbsieg

You must be down in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Nikson said:


> I would treat the Trackster more like a snowmobile... than a snowcat...


i wanted an easily transportable  atv type rig that could handle the mud better than a quad, and be able to put the family in. hills are a concern and the prospect of an endo didn't sit well with me especially the ones i go up and down in the winter so it was back to beating my self up on a quad. than i got the snow trac it' small light and efficient. i have taken it hunting tundra bogging and it excels as a vehicle for the family to get out of town in the winter with


----------



## clairpierce

always back down steep hills caus they will endow


----------



## 300 H and H

Nixon,

When you get it in the garage, you should start a thread on it, as I for one and I am sure others know little if any of the "innards" of this little beast. Pull it a part and take some pics if you would...I'd love to see some detail of the design. Cushman equiptment has in general very good reputation for quality products. They seem to know how to build things for long lasting use. I gotta feeling you will have a cab fabbed up pretty soon too!! Maybe an overhead tent too........

Regards, Kirk


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

boggie said:


> Here is one I redid a couple of years ago put a 27 hp kohler twin in it a the
> McClaren tracks.
> 
> Also put a utv blade on it



Oops,  must have been from the land down under 
Someone like Doc or mod will have to Change picture now?


----------



## muleman RIP

Done!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Thanks


----------



## Cletis

Blade on the front.  

Ski bars on the back!!!!   (built like wheelie bars)

Have the ski bars on a hydraulic ram so the extend in and out in tight sections.

No endoing !!!!!


----------



## waterman

The wilderness 300 replaced the Cushman after Cushman went out of business. You can get most all parts for both machines. The Wilderness has a price tag of $24,000. and have a 32 hp generac engine, with hydraulic motors to control the tracks.


----------



## Cletis

A new Ranger Runner is 40K.

Cletis


----------



## Nikson

300 H and H said:


> Nixon,
> 
> When you get it in the garage, you should start a thread on it, as I for one and I am sure others know little if any of the "innards" of this little beast. Pull it a part and take some pics if you would...I'd love to see some detail of the design. Cushman equiptment has in general very good reputation for quality products. They seem to know how to build things for long lasting use. I gotta feeling you will have a cab fabbed up pretty soon too!! Maybe an overhead tent too........
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Time will show Kirk,

issue at hand here is that Im not sure how well it will fit my needs, although I think it will work just fine overall.

I dont have any big plans for it other than to use it as is, since I just need a vehicle that gets me there farther than my Jeep does.

I'll get some pictures and videos once I get it into the garage, it will be just same thread here.


----------



## Nikson

waterman said:


> The wilderness 300 replaced the Cushman after Cushman went out of business. You can get most all parts for both machines. The Wilderness has a price tag of $24,000. and have a 32 hp generac engine, with hydraulic motors to control the tracks.



How do you find it as for getting around in the deep snow overall, especially deep powder?

I presume I should be able to tow some utility sleds in the back with some gear.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Kirk I will try to get some data I have my old computer had the manuals in pdf. but here is the deal the trackster has an engine coupled to the transmission through a drive shaft. the transmission consists of a ring and pinion coupled to 2 hydraulic pumps on the left and right side through a racing spool this gives the proper gear reduction to run the pumps at max efficiency with the high revving 2 stroke motor. pumps are plumbed to the motors attached to a gear reduction unit at the other end of the trans housing with solid pips running to them and than axle tubes exit either side of the trans housing this makes for a tidy 1 piece unit with your steering controls on top to vary flow for speed and gear reduction. the throttle is a hand type on a woodward  governor and no gas pedal speed is controlled through hydraulic input at the controls. the tracks are an internal drive like a snowmachine  and boggies are on torsalastic arms and leaf springs depending on where they are in the tracks. they even made an amphip model. they also had a waffle track with extra grousers and a loose fitting asymmetrical outer belt that dropped ground pressure to 2 tenths of a pound


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> ...they also had a waffle track with extra grousers and a loose fitting asymmetrical outer belt that dropped ground pressure to 2 tenths of a pound



the part about the extra grousers & track is very interesting...

any info on that?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

You should be able to download the manual from this site

http://www.cushmantrackster.com/home.html


----------



## Nikson

Continuing with some work... Figured while there is another 45+ days before proper snow levels settle in the hills, I could do a quick restore on this Trackster.

Nothing major planned, but a little upgrade on some of the systems, like all new wiring (since original is all just toast, owner used house appliance extension cord to wire the lights & switches, 12v battery terminal wires are cracked, and story goes on)... 

So this is what I'm going for... 






with the way that high-center works on these tracked machines with short wheel base, I figured I better do a good stinger both front & back... 

rollcage is not a must, but will be an extra support for overall cover, plus I'll have my canvas guy saw up a nice cover, that will keep me away from the wetness and excess wind if need be.

Windshield will have to be redone, and wiper installed most likely.

Rigid dually2s will be great for lighting (front/back as well).

Small roof rack to carry extra junk along with a rear basket.

4000lbs winch on a receiver will be very useful, having options of both front/back.


----------



## Nikson

OLD TRACKS






and the NEW TRACKS....

almost 1inch lugs... made by McLaren











and taking it apart a little more...


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the rig should look pretty awesome when you are done. I like those tracks too


----------



## Nikson

dds said:


> the rig should look pretty awesome when you are done. I like those tracks too



Time will show on how it turns out...


----------



## Cletis

I agree.  Like the look of the roll cage.

Cletis


----------



## Nikson

Cletis said:


> I agree.  Like the look of the roll cage.
> 
> Cletis



My hopes are only to have it be functional - lookswise - its all good usually when you weld buncha tube together...


----------



## Nikson

So almost done - took the Cushman over to an exhaust shop, having the guy make me some new headers as well, since the old ones got a leak in them and just didnt look a whole lot presentable.

Now, lets speak about the hydrostatic part of things... if anyone got certain experience on that part - speak up... Need some advise..

SANDSTRON 15 HYDROSTAT (I think I'm spelling the name correctly)...

Once I pulled the tranny out, had pretty much drained all of the fluild out of it, since I had it somewhat apart - replaced all new cork gaskets, o-rings, and outer seals all around.  New filters where put on...

Per manual - I needed to put in 7qts of Automatic Transmission Fluid Type-F (in my case we dont get a whole lot below 0F degrees, thus that was the choice in fluid).

With fluid in place, I've ran the engine -/+ idle speeds for 3 minutes (as manual says), checked the fluid level - seemed fine to me - than started it up again and tried moving the joystick - 

No response what so ever... nothing going on in the transmission... 

Ended up going in to make sure everything was tight, removed the heat exchanger, and found that to be empty completely, thus fluid never got into it (keep in mind that this was all working prior to replacements of seals, etc., and draining of the fluids).

Guy by the name Charlie (whom sold me the tracks) said to use a "drill pump" to get the fluid up into the heat exchanger, in order to get rid of an air pocket... sound about right??? 

Any other suggestions, words of advise?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Nikson

On any hydro system you have to make sure the inlet to the pump is full of oil prior to start up

http://www.sauer-danfoss.com/stellent/groups/publications/documents/product_literature/bln-9646.pdf

Here is a link to the pump manual


----------



## Nikson

boggie said:


> Nikson
> 
> On any hydro system you have to make sure the inlet to the pump is full of oil prior to start up
> 
> http://www.sauer-danfoss.com/stellent/groups/publications/documents/product_literature/bln-9646.pdf
> 
> Here is a link to the pump manual



Thanks... will definitely take into consideration all the advise and personal knowledge in the future... 

as of now - i've got it running, seems like all systems go... 

photo/video are in the next post


----------



## Nikson

Time for an update... 

So, all in all - purchased mid-September, 2013 and back to factory (upgraded) shape as of mid-December... 

Makes that 3 months of garage works: painting, priming, sanding, grindings, blasting, and all that other exciting fun restoration stuff...

Financially it wasnt all that bad - didnt take much time either (vs all the time I've spent last year on the restoration/build of the 1402 Imp).

Anyways - I had a pretty good machine to start with, not much rust & barely any damage... 

Everything been gone through - seals/gaskets/o-rings/bearings/springs, etc. were replaced and secured with ALL new neoprene-backed washers (to make it "water-tight"), as well as just gone w/Grade 8 on the hardware... 

I figured if it wont be me using it - at least it will last a long time for whomever buys it from me... Build it like for yourself - my motto on the works.

I'll stop boring with the wording and get to the pictures... 

Anyone having any questions - just ask, i'll try to answer at my best.

So... 

Updated tracks - McLaren brand - almost an inch deep lugs, seem to be a better choice with much more grip in the snow & other softer terrain.






For whatever reason - tracks are actually a bit "sloppy" on the whole setup, I've ended up adding an extra couple of inches to get them to stretch the proper way.  

While reading other guy's posts - i've found it to be that I'm not the only one.






cleaned up the fuel tank - replaced the line & fuel filter.

Being a 6gal. capacity - I was told it should last me a whole day of running around (keeping in mind that engine is a 4 stroke Kohler25)... 

Anyone with a different experience - chime in - and comment...






Previous owner slapped together a pretty HEAVY duty (literally) tranny to engine mounting plate... in turn - I was able to cut out 2 large squares out of the sides (in total weight over 5lbs) - and still maintain rigidity.






other than an overall paint job - the hydrostat tranny got slightly rebuild - new seals/gaskets, etc.






pretty much whole thing together... and ready for fresh oil...






and this is how finished product looks after having the STAGE 1 phase completed...






if anyone wondering on the exhaust - its pretty tight & not much shaky-time... 

I figured that it was perfect to keep it this way - to warm some hands if need be after a cold run, as well as blow to the side, rather than keeping all that extra heat under the hood... After few runs, I might be adding an extra fan or two into the compartment under the hood if it isnt going to be sufficient as is... (there is a fan on the heat exchanger of the hydrostat.






accessories & gauges... 

Everyone love those... had to add an hour meter (to fill in an already cut hole in the plastic), as well as added a volt meter to keep me away from worrying on a discharge on the battery.  

Regular 12V plug-in is a good idea now days with all the devices, as well as a dual port (water-proofed plug) for those USB chargeable devices like iStuff (iPhone/iPad (GPS)), Camera Equipment (GoPro/DSLR) and other junk... 

I've actually been looking at a nice solar battery tender setup - might be a great addition to tender the battery & keep it topped off...

Switches are watersealed, 2 on the left for front/rear & side lighting, and a switch by the ignition for the heat exchanger's fan.






Have found that Optima's YellowTop overall serves the purpose, never caused any issues, and considering that I've installed them almost in every own vehicle or toy - local guys at AutoZone replace them if any gave me trouble... (only one has - and it was my fault that it did)

Plus - a 4000lbs winch will be mounted at the front (possibly with a hitch receiver type mount) - I will use the extra juice that YellowTop puts out






under the hood... 






electricals are very important, when it comes to open snow/rain type equipment, so this is what was used...

A 911CIRCUIT fusebox with relays, so nothing gives us trouble - and I believe everything got its own fuse... I've been blessed to have the wiring done by one of the guys that "runs & creates" the brand, so top of the line treatment here... 






and this is whats powering the whole thing  - in case anyone wondering...






and a video to follow it up... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUnl0ZYOPCA"]Cushman Trackster overview - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## anthonydoldd

EXCELLENT!!  Nikson this thing looks great!! Cant wait to see what you do with it from here.  Your sketch looks very cool.


----------



## JimVT

i'm hoping to ride together soon.  looks like a good dependable rig and can easily be transported. it would be good for emergencies .throw it in your truck and go.

 jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

good looking little machine but, its krusty orange with exhaust going up by the windshield. are you trying to score some cheese points with Big Al?


----------



## Nikson

anthonydoldd said:


> EXCELLENT!!  Nikson this thing looks great!! Cant wait to see what you do with it from here.  Your sketch looks very cool.



Thanks... 

Tried to keep it as authentic as possible, without much extras... Plus seems like no matter what money you dump into a Cushman, you wont ever get it back... Dont want to make this into a bottomless investment, without any return...

Trying to figure out on the roll cage idea, if its even worth it from physical stand point... might just end up doing basket carrier... or go out all the way and mold a fiberglass topper... Just dont know how to go about it yet... Need to test drive it first... see whats missing...


----------



## Nikson

JimVT said:


> i'm hoping to ride together soon.  looks like a good dependable rig and can easily be transported. it would be good for emergencies .throw it in your truck and go.
> 
> jim



Yep, same here... would be nice to connect to some folks and ride along together... I'm trying to make it to the Jamboree, but not 100% sure yet...

Its size is its big plus I guess...


----------



## Nikson

Snowtrac Nome said:


> good looking little machine but, its krusty orange with exhaust going up by the windshield. are you trying to score some cheese points with Big Al?



To me its the Tucker Orange, or actually its the safety orange as per "spray can" tag...  I liked that color on the Imp I did before... 

As far as exhaust - just like that look...  

BigAL - who is that...??? LOL


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I like the looks to but I couldn't resist to poke at our favorite krusty owner.


----------



## Nikson

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I like the looks to but I couldn't resist to poke at our favorite krusty owner.


----------



## nikos

*THE NEW MODEL Cushman Truckster 2014.*


CONGRATULATION
Nikson 

Two things.
a) The steering Wheel, it is allowed you, to do movements, and to drive with one hand (the right hand), and with the other, which is free, you can hold the Telescoping Extension Pole of the GoPro Herro 3, for more multiple angles Views.
In the other way,as a fanatic (art lover) photographer  you can hold your Camera with the right hand, and you drive with the left.
I wish you the best, with this little Snow machine, but lovely Truckster, in the snow mountain trails, or in the snow ground, between the trees. 

b) After that, the Shares of the company, are in a rises process. You are also  increase the level of the  valuation multiple of your project. 

regards Nikos:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Excellent resto!  Looks great!  Watched the video and wondered about the location of battery and fuel tank.  Would it not have made sense to swap them around?  Have the battery under the seat and the fuel tank at the back of the machine?


----------



## Nikson

Thanks Nikos,

The value of the machine has increase for sure, now will have to add more value to it by adding a lot of good memories in the snow...

I will do my best to do lots of video & photo while using the Trackster, I hope for much snow this year... 

Cheers,




nikos said:


> *THE NEW MODEL Cushman Truckster 2014.*
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATION
> Nikson
> 
> Two things.
> a) The steering Wheel, it is allowed you, to do movements, and to drive with one hand (the right hand), and with the other, which is free, you can hold the Telescoping Extension Pole of the GoPro Herro 3, for more multiple angles Views.
> In the other way,as a fanatic (art lover) photographer  you can hold your Camera with the right hand, and you drive with the left.
> I wish you the best, with this little Snow machine, but lovely Truckster, in the snow mountain trails, or in the snow ground, between the trees.
> 
> b) After that, the Shares of the company, are in a rises process. You are also  increase the level of the  valuation multiple of your project.
> 
> regards Nikos:


----------



## Nikson

groomerguyNWO said:


> Excellent resto!  Looks great!  Watched the video and wondered about the location of battery and fuel tank.  Would it not have made sense to swap them around?  Have the battery under the seat and the fuel tank at the back of the machine?



Thanks, its been a process for sure...

As far as location of those two things - I just went with what it already was by factory standard... I think it might be a better idea to keep the fuel tank in the middle due to its weight, in case of the front roll & such... but on the other hand, it might not make much difference... 

ideally - it would be nice to have that space empty where the battery is currently, to put more things into it...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You've sparked my interest with this Cushman.  I never payed much attention to them before.  After watching a few videos of them on youtube they look like a fun little machine to have.  Just curious though about registration, insurance etc?  How do you go about registering one?


----------



## Nikson

groomerguyNWO said:


> You've sparked my interest with this Cushman.  I never payed much attention to them before.  After watching a few videos of them on youtube they look like a fun little machine to have.  Just curious though about registration, insurance etc?  How do you go about registering one?



I've never even known those things exist until I've actually seen it on CL when I started searching for my next snocat resto... 

Depending on what size machine you need, it might just work.

I really liked the fact that its light (around 1000lbs), has 0 degree turn capability, 1000lbs payload & 2000lbs towing (from what I've found out).

With all that said - its pretty capable machine in most snow conditions, plow can be added, and fairly fuel efficient with some what of a comfort for the rider (hardtop cab could be added)

As far as insurance/registration - I think it all depends on the state you are in - in Oregon I've never even came across someone who would care (sheriff) in the location where I hang out.  My purchase of the Trackster only included trade of $$$cash$$$ and the machine, no title or bill of sale.

Dont really see a reason for insurance for this thing... other than to get some money if it gets stolen, but how would you be quoted on a machine that by their books has literally no physical value being so old, other than you are telling them you want them to cover it for $XXX of value...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok.  Makes sense.  I'm thinking of something along the lines of just using it as a weekend warrior.  No real purpose to it other than pleasure and the thing would fit in my garage and not take up too much room in the yard.  No special trailer needed.  Judging by the specs it would fit nicely on my trailer.


----------



## Nikson

Day came to take it out and test it... 

Whats a better option that to go icefishing... Didnt have much snow to try it in, but it was fun to cruise around the lake on it (need to consider some studs for them tracks) 

This is at the Olallie Lake (Oregon), stayed at the resort, in a cabin.

Fishing wasnt too good (a bit new to the whole concept still) - I was only able to catch one in the whole weekend, while other 2 guys (big fisherman) - didnt get anything at all... 

Oh well, it was enough to make some fish soup.






it was simply an amazing evening & sunset... definitely one of a kind...

Here is a PANO











Russian "OO-kh-ah" - fish soup... 






so... Trackster is pretty much done - tested as a GO for a "great toy" so to speak... 






One thing wanted to ask if anyone can comment - at a full throttle & full speed on the JoyStick controller - going forward uphill, seems like engine is bogging down and not really putting out enough HPs/Torque to keep it going full speed uphill... 

Keeping in mind that I'm not loaded, or going in any type of snow, just hard pack ice/gravel mixture.

Anyone care to comment? (I'm running a KOHLER 25HP, seems like engine is in good running shape) 

and a video for those who likes them...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpGhkJeZrhI"]Winter Adventure   Olallie Lake Icefishing & ATV testing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 300 H and H

As for power consider that a hydrostatic drive is not very efficient at get HP to the tracks. This is why all the newer hydrostatic drive snow cats have 4' wide tracks, and are too wide to haul, as they have 3X the engine size to carry to get acceptable power to the tracks. They have to weigh alot more when compared to a mechanically driven snow cat.

Unless things have changed you can only deliver about 35% of the engine power to the tracks. Mechanical drives are more in the 70% range of engine power delivery to the tracks. Hydros are nice, though and why the industry has gone that way, and why the older mechanical machines are coveted by us private users. They are trailerable because you don't have the weight, and track width to carry the weight and inefficency of a hydostatic drive system... they use less fuel per mile as well. And less expensive to repair for the most part...

Maybe your engine is fine, only you can determine that. But on the other hand maybe it is just the hydrostatic drive using your power.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Nikson

300 H and H said:


> As for power consider that a hydrostatic drive is not very efficient at get HP to the tracks. This is why all the newer hydrostatic drive snow cats have 4' wide tracks, and are too wide to haul, as they have 3X the engine size to carry to get acceptable power to the tracks. They have to weigh alot more when compared to a mechanically driven snow cat.
> 
> Unless things have changed you can only deliver about 35% of the engine power to the tracks. Mechanical drives are more in the 70% range of engine power delivery to the tracks. Hydros are nice, though and why the industry has gone that way, and why the older mechanical machines are coveted by us private users. They are trailerable because you don't have the weight, and track width to carry the weight and inefficency of a hydostatic drive system... they use less fuel per mile as well. And less expensive to repair for the most part...
> 
> Maybe your engine is fine, only you can determine that. But on the other hand maybe it is just the hydrostatic drive using your power.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Kirk, 

I'm just trying to figure out if I need to do something, or get use to it being this way?  

Factory engine is same way (being also about 30HPs), thus do I care may be to throw in a smaller diesel in there, or larger petrol engine to make is more "torque" uphill...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Nikson said:


> Day came to take it out and test it...
> 
> Whats a better option that to go icefishing... Didnt have much snow to try it in, but it was fun to cruise around the lake on it (need to consider some studs for them tracks)
> 
> This is at the Olallie Lake (Oregon), stayed at the resort, in a cabin.
> 
> Fishing wasnt too good (a bit new to the whole concept still) - I was only able to catch one in the whole weekend, while other 2 guys (big fisherman) - didnt get anything at all...
> 
> Oh well, it was enough to make some fish sou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was simply an amazing evening & sunset... definitely one of a kind...
> 
> Here is a PANO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian "OO-kh-ah" - fish soup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... Trackster is pretty much done - tested as a GO for a "great toy" so to speak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing wanted to ask if anyone can comment - at a full throttle & full speed on the JoyStick controller - going forward uphill, seems like engine is bogging down and not really putting out enough HPs/Torque to keep it going full speed uphill...
> 
> Keeping in mind that I'm not loaded, or going in any type of snow, just hard pack ice/gravel mixture.
> 
> Anyone care to comment? (I'm running a KOHLER 25HP, seems like engine is in good running shape)
> 
> and a video for those who likes them...
> 
> Winter Adventure   Olallie Lake Icefishing & ATV testing - YouTube



Very nice pics, what kind of fish? 

A couple of things on the cushman what drive sprocket 7 or nine tooth? Is the engine getting top rpms not under load ? Not sure any of the machines I have 
Would do top speed up hill that's the nice thing about hydrostatic  you can feather it down to match the hill or load. I would check your rpms you may have to adjust the governed speed


----------



## Nikson

boggie said:


> Very nice pics, what kind of fish?
> 
> A couple of things on the cushman what drive sprocket 7 or nine tooth? Is the engine getting top rpms not under load ? Not sure any of the machines I have
> Would do top speed up hill that's the nice thing about hydrostatic  you can feather it down to match the hill or load. I would check your rpms you may have to adjust the governed speed



It has the 9 tooth drive sprokets, and the engine seems to operate at the top rpms when not under load.  It did seem that when I dropped the joystick's level, the engine would keep up the rpms. Going to check into the rpms monitoring & possible governor adjustment.

Thanks,


----------



## DAVENET

You usually don't get too many days like that without snow wrecking the surface.  Would be PERFECT for some ice carving . . .


----------



## Nikson

DAVENET said:


> You usually don't get too many days like that without snow wrecking the surface.  Would be PERFECT for some ice carving . . .



Oh, I totally see you doing that right now on that lake we were last weekend... 

I'm totally diggin the concept of a smaller snowplow, and than just some water buckets... maintaining a nice ice rink for some fun activities...


----------



## OregonShooter

Can anyone comment on the Tracksters performance in deep snow?

 Also I've seen several people recommend a ring and pinion change when doing a 4 stroke conversion. However my searches come up with nothing as to the correct gears to purchase and install. Conversion kits appear to be available as well as most other necessary parts.

 If someone has a link to the correct parts for the ring and pinion swap that would be helpful.

 Just doing some initial research on what appears to be a very capable machine although not with out it's issues.

 I've been lurking around here for a few months... Lots of excellent information and a great group of people thank you all in an advance.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here is a link Rick can help you out http://www.trackster.com/index.html  I believe it was him who told me about the ring and pinion change on the 4 stroke conversion.


----------



## Nikson

OregonShooter said:


> Can anyone comment on the Tracksters performance in deep snow?
> 
> Also I've seen several people recommend a ring and pinion change when doing a 4 stroke conversion. However my searches come up with nothing as to the correct gears to purchase and install. Conversion kits appear to be available as well as most other necessary parts.
> 
> If someone has a link to the correct parts for the ring and pinion swap that would be helpful.
> 
> Just doing some initial research on what appears to be a very capable machine although not with out it's issues.
> 
> I've been lurking around here for a few months... Lots of excellent information and a great group of people thank you all in an advance.



If you search around the forum, you will see some pictures of guys going deep on it, up the high country.  

Unfortunately this year has been dry in Oregon (you might know), thus we havent had any snow for me to try my machine out.

It is a smaller size snowcat, basically an ATV - something to keep in mind if you are planning to purchase, and thats where it shines... 

easy to maneuver, get on/off and haul your junk around as needed.

I loved having it there that past weekend to take us onto the lake with the fishing gear and just to have fun (although a short distance).

I've got mine on CraigsList already listed, since I just still linger for that SuperImp size machine...


----------



## JimVT

is it registered as an atv by the company?


----------



## Nikson

JimVT said:


> is it registered as an atv by the company?



No idea...


----------



## CRockett

Did you solve your problem with the RPM's. Did it take a sprocket change to the 7 tooth or did you go for the ring and pinion. My nieghbor is going thru much the same. Thanks for any info that you can supply. By the way nice job!!!


----------



## Nikson

CRockett said:


> Did you solve your problem with the RPM's. Did it take a sprocket change to the 7 tooth or did you go for the ring and pinion. My nieghbor is going thru much the same. Thanks for any info that you can supply. By the way nice job!!!



I guess its just how hydro's work, talked to few guys about it, they said unless you get the engine to 5000rpms and running strong, it wont make much difference, most just run it this way.

It performs well, just not as well as some of us like it...


----------



## OregonShooter

I contacted Rick at trickster.com (thanks for the tip Snowtrac).

 He said they do not offer a DIY gear change parts kit. The will do a gear change by exchanging hydrostat units for about $2000. He also stated that engine swaps under 30hp just cause the Trackster to be underpowered. I did a little Google searching and a 30hp Kawasaki motor is also around 2K. At this point you getting into real snow cat money. I could see having 10K into a Trackster to get everything working reliably and with the designed performance.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

http://www.carcraftinc.com/customergallery.html check this out a vw powered trackster . this may be an option you can build a motor for around a grand there are no pics of the installation, I would love to see some ,but it is a good idea 50 to 60 horses and 200 pounds.


----------

